#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  [TIP] Using Chrome as a Local Web Server

## harshanas

Google Chrome version release 65 gave us a long awaited and nifty 'override' tool for overriding resources used by web pages and replacing them with our own local resources. The best advantage of this local override feature is that it can be used to create a local web server to serve static web pages.




> Check out the article - Click Here

----------


## Medusa

> Google Chrome version release 65 gave us a long awaited and nifty 'override' tool for overriding resources used by web pages and replacing them with our own local resources. The best advantage of this local override feature is that it can be used to create a local web server to serve static web pages.


Very easy to refer and good one thank you for your ideas

----------

